# Betty Crocker site has cute food ideas and BONUS



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Greetings HallowSusieBoo!*

Super cute ideas...I like the haunted gingerbread house facade. *Thanks for sharing! **H1*


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow and Most Welcome! These seemed simple enough that I feel _even I_ could make a few for our party next Friday. Move over Martha! lol!

Hope your plans are creeping along nicely. Mine are just creeping... BOO!


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

thanks like the mummy cookies...


----------

